# help... im new



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

I dont know if I'm doing anything wrong but dont seem to be getting much feedback..
Maybe if I explain about myself, I may find someone who'd like to chat.

Im 42, and my DH who's 38 and I are trying to concieve. Ive just started taking clomid.I did use it years ago and had a DD but then unfortunately a m/c in 1998..
Guess my odds on concieving have droped rapidly with age, but I feel I must remain optomistic and hope that we have the chance to share a child together, after both having very bad relationships previous its so lovely to find happines and trust and it would be so lovely to bring a child into our otherwise happy content world...
would love to hear from others who may like to share stories. chat or even just to say "Hi"


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Bonny
Welcome to FF and sorry you are not getting much feedback! just wanted to welcome you to FF and to say that you will find it one of the best things you have ever done and there will be so much support and advice you won't know what to do!!!
I do think some times the various threads are busy than others and I know when I was first one that the over 40s board and secondary IF were a a bit quiet and it does take a while for you to find the right place if you know what I mean and at the beginning its all very overwhelming.  Anyway I am here for you - I am  42 well 43 next month and you can see from below I have been on quite a journey and that the whole fertility journey is a very long, and emotive one and your emotions range so much from one extreme to another.  I am on my way to bed and have had a couple of glasses of wine which I tend to turn to at times like this even though I Know I shoud not.  There is so much to think about and so much to contemplate but at least you have a loving stable relationship as a great basis for the rest of your journey and there are so many people out there doing it alone.
My advice to you is to keep looking around the various posts/boards and threads and put a couple of messages and find a home whether it be over  40s/secondary IF/clomid/ whatever and please do pm or keep posting on here.
on my way to bed but will try and send a reply tomorrow.
please take care and take heart - its usually really good on here it might just be a time where people are a bit distracted so please don't get dishearted.
take care
love
susie


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

just to say hi Bonny,

these over 40 threads are sometimes pretty quiet so i tend to stick my oar on in other ones - like Susie said have a look around and find one that feels right for you. The women on here are always really welcoming (atho always feels a bit scary posting on an already established thread i know). There's lots of older women on the other threads too. And even some of the young ones are alright   

It's always nice to pop back on here too to see what the oldies are up to - and let's face it sometimes it's just hard being that little bit older...  

lots of love and good luck with it all

Sue x


----------



## PUTZ6 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Bonny - I'm new too and am 40. Would love it if the TTC over 40 group would get a bit more active  
I wish you lots of luck with your Tx   and hope to 'get to know you' more on this thread. 

I am trying for my first - and despite my age am going the natural route to begin with. Haven't done any of the tests, but feel fit and healthy and seem to be ovulating regularly as far as I can tell. However, we'll see how long I wait before REALLY beginning to worry  . Find it difficult to talk to people about TTC due to my age - get a lot of negative comments, or being told that i shouldn't wait to see if there is a problem, should search now just in case - maybe they are right but my circumstances make that unrealistic for me right now and so need to be in a good mind space to try without knowing.

Sorry for the ramble -   to all


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Bonny,

welcome to the FF website, it is a bit daunting when you first make the move to get on here isn't it?  I didn't get many answers in the beginning either and got quite dispondant, but glad I carried on with it.  

I have started a page about my treatment (the 21st Feb - starting treatment) at the moment and I do tend to waffle on about myself but don't feel that you can't join in, the girls are really funny on there and sometimes we are up and some down (mostly me down and the other girls picking me up!).  Have you been on the clomid thread or is your treatment going to be different this time?  I haven't been on clomid so cannot give you any pointers with this, sorry    but would love chatting with you!  

empty2


----------



## KerryAnn (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Bonny,

Welcome to FF and I wish you lots and lots of luck with your Tx. I started following the 40+ boards recently looking for 40+ success stories and would love someone to chat to too.  I've found the site a great support when I have been going through treatment although I've never been brave enough to post.  I'm 41 next month and my husband is 40 in May. 

My story - We have a lovely baby girl (14 months) conceived on the 5th attempt at IVF.  Sometimes I still can't belive she is mine as at each failed attempt whilst everyone else seemed to be getting pregnant around me I felt it would never happen for us.  

I had a FET cycle in November but sadly miscarried a few weeks ago at 15 weeks  but I am doing my best to move on.

I desperately want that little brother or sister for Rebecca. I can't face anymore IVF so we are trying naturally and despite everything I agree with you that it's important to try and stay optimistic and positive and hopefully we will get the lovely babies we are longing for.

Kerry x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone who answered would love to reply to you all personally and try and get the hang of this.. but cant work out how to reply individually.... I'm not the most computer literate at the best of times... HELP!!


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Bonny,

you can just reply on this post, we will be able to pick it up as we all have a 'show new replies to your posts' when we log in, this shows if there have been replies where we have been posting.  I'm not sure on contacting individuals, maybe you click on their name?   Not sure at all!

empty2

Ps I will blow you some bubbles...I at least know how to do that


----------



## PUTZ6 (Mar 21, 2007)

hi all  
to send personal messages - there is a little scroll icon next to the baby icon on the left - i think you press that....
how do you send bubbles??   i don't any blow bubble icon??


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

Had a practice run with Bonny last night, you click on the persons name which gives you there info and scroll down and it ask if you want to send a personal message.  This is then forwarded to you as an email, to let you know you have then got a personal message.    sorry if I'm not explaining properly! 

Bubbles, just click under the persons name on any post and this will send them a bubble! 


hope this helps?
empty2

Ps if you are anything like me you have to have the words and meanings open constantly


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Empty and everybody else,

let me join in and say 'welcome to the oldies board'   - Well, we're not *that *old just a little bit more mature... 

Like you, I find the replies to my posts a bit sketchy at times, but do not be disheartened - when you really need somebody, they are usually there and being supportive.  There's also the regional boards where you can meet people from your area. - Actually, there are so many boards on this site that it is difficult to keep track. Just go with the flow.


----------

